

An alternate theory as to why Google killed Reader - raldi
http://blog.benjaminste.in/post/60651964100/new-revelations-about-google-reader-rss

======
ergodic
It would be interesting to see if this is really so. The post just cites
circumstantial evidence and does not reason why this would happen.

I personally hope the days of amateur, low frequency, niche blogging are _not_
over. It seems to me as one of the fundamental goods that internet has brought
and, as the post indicates, a solid reason to have RSS readers.

------
raldi
For the record, the title of this post at submission time is / was, "An
alternate theory as to why Google killed Reader."

